# Who is the most liked member in TC by everyone?



## peeyaj

Who is the TC member who is most liked by everyone? The member who remains neutral on the TC debates and the one who is generally civil to every other members.  The member who respect the other tastes in music. Give your nominations. You could not include yourself obviously.

I'll go ahead and choose : *pjang23*


----------



## Ravndal

My vote goes to Sid James


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ravndal said:


> My vote goes to Sid James


Good choice.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

My vote goes to Oscar the Pussycat.

You may not have been aware of his contributions: he is so neutral on TC debates that he declines to make any observations at all. At least that's what he tells me. I think he has a problem with his little paws not being able to use the keyboard but he is too proud to admit it.


----------



## Ramako

My vote is for Lenfer


----------



## mamascarlatti

Jeremy Marchant said:


> My vote goes to Oscar the Pussycat.
> 
> You may not have been aware of his contributions: he is so neutral on TC debates that he declines to make any observations at all. At least that's what he tells me. I think he has a problem with his little paws not being able to use the keyboard but he is too proud to admit it.











Mitzibelle can use the keyboard but her contributions are usually limited to this:

lewjhfuiwhcZUIyd934c90n9aeb893qcrp0cn904qrb8w3945hdew4fabXScvxredeklj


----------



## Ramako

The next stage is to make a most hated member thread


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

mamascarlatti said:


> Mitzibelle can use the keyboard but her contributions are usually limited to this:
> 
> lewjhfuiwhcZUIyd934c90n9aeb893qcrp0cn904qrb8w3945hdew4fabXScvxredeklj


Oscar the Pussycat has asked me to point out that the first "d" in the above should be an "s". Just goes to make my point, says Oscar.


----------



## Ukko

Who is the most liked by everyone? Obtaining that information presents a challenge.

The very thought of 'most liked' seems pretty icky to me. I'll go with _@COAG_. Not that he is particularly icky, but the militant branch of the Whippersnapper Party has taken over TC, and _@COAG_ is their figurehead.


----------



## neoshredder

Tough one. Vaneyes? You know who my favorite is but not necessarily some of the conservatives favorites. lol


----------



## quack

I love you all!

Just stay back, right back, behind that line, yes I did draw it specially, no hugs.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I would have to say Sid James too, because he's a veteran of this website and talks about every subject. A very friendly user in my experience, and has made a significant contribution to this website.


----------



## Crudblud

Myself, obviously.

I did that in direct opposition to the stipulation that I could not choose myself obviously.


----------



## neoshredder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I would have to say Sid James too, because he's a veteran of this website and talks about every subject. A very friendly user in my experience, and has made a significant contribution to this website.


Yeah but he isn't a big fan of the wigs. Oh well. I can't hold that against him.


----------



## Sonata

Lenfer is a total sweetheart, and Jared is great to talk to as well.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

neoshredder said:


> Yeah but he isn't a big fan of the wigs. Oh well. I can't hold that against him.


Wigs like Beethoven?

:tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## Kopachris

Hilltroll72 said:


> Who is the most liked by everyone? Obtaining that information presents a challenge.
> 
> The very thought of 'most liked' seems pretty icky to me. I'll go with _@COAG_. Not that he is particularly icky, but the militant branch of the Whippersnapper Party has taken over TC, and _@COAG_ is their figurehead.


Good for you to keep in mind that he _is_ just a figurehead. I have always been the true leader of the shining Empire of the Whippersnappers. 

I don't know who to vote for. Maybe Billy.


----------



## aleazk

Crudblud said:


> Myself, obviously.
> 
> I did that in direct opposition to the stipulation that I could not choose myself obviously.


Your anarchism scandalizes me. Police!, arrest this man!.


----------



## PetrB

Jeremy Marchant said:


> My vote goes to Oscar the Pussycat.
> 
> You may not have been aware of his contributions: he is so neutral on TC debates that he declines to make any observations at all. At least that's what he tells me. I think he has a problem with his little paws not being able to use the keyboard but he is too proud to admit it.


The few times my cat walked across the computer keyboard, streams of code appeared on the screen. Well, I don't know how to do that.
So "_____" the cat is Awesome? ...or just Pawsome?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

peeyaj said:


> Who is the TC member who is most liked by everyone? The member who remains neutral on the TC debates and the one who is generally civil to every other members.


I nominate member BurningDesire.


----------



## Guest

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I nominate member BurningDesire.


Could this be turned into the format of the "name the favourite composer of the poster above" thread?

I nominate HarpsichordConcerto!


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> Who is the most liked by everyone? Obtaining that information presents a challenge.
> 
> The very thought of 'most liked' seems pretty icky to me. I'll go with _@COAG_. Not that he is particularly icky, but the militant branch of the Whippersnapper Party has taken over TC, and _@COAG_ is their figurehead.


HAD talen over==but they recently suffered a considerable reverse.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Another vote for Lenfer here.


----------



## jani

Well, the only thing i am gonna say is that COAG is the coolest 15 year old i have ever seen.


----------



## Vesteralen

peeyaj said:


> Who is the TC member who is most liked by everyone? The member *who remains neutral on the TC debates and the one who is generally civil to every other member. The member who respect the other tastes in music.* Give your nominations. You could not include yourself obviously.


Some of the nominees may fit a quick definition of "most liked", but, not necessarily with the OP's above-stated definition.

That being said, Lenfer is a great choice who does fit the definition.. 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kopachris

I retract my previous vote. Definitely voting for L'enfer.


----------



## Ravndal

Kopachris said:


> I retract my previous vote. Definitely voting for L'enfer.


hah. I'm curious though.

What changed your mind? (except from the obvious)


----------



## Kopachris

Ravndal said:


> hah. I'm curious though.
> 
> What changed your mind? (except from the obvious)


Simply the fact that it is more clear to me that Billy is, indeed, not the most-liked member on TC, while L'enfer stands a greater chance.


----------



## Art Rock

I would add my vote to the l'enfer crowd - but emiellucifuge would be a candidate as well.


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerofAvantGarde would be my choice despite the last incident with Mozart.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I think it's probably somerandomdude


----------



## BurningDesire

I vote L'enfer. Or Crudblud


----------



## BurningDesire

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I nominate member BurningDesire.


Oh you're far too kind George.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Another vote for L'enfer!


----------



## aleazk

Coag, he's the 'salt' on this forum. :lol:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

aleazk said:


> Coag, he's the 'salt' on this forum. :lol:


I would have said CoAG too, but he isn't "*The member who remains neutral on the TC debates and the one who is generally civil to every other member.*"


----------



## aleazk

MaestroViolinist said:


> I would have said CoAG too, but he isn't "*The member who remains neutral on the TC debates and the one who is generally civil to every other member.*"


Well, hahaha, in any case, he generates chaos everywhere, so, at the end, he's 'neutral'. Like serial music, a 'homogeneous chaos'.


----------



## Philip

I don't know on what planet you guys are living but the most liked member here is Aramis.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Philip said:


> I don't know on what planet you guys are living but the most liked member here is Aramis.


But he isn't here any more.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Although I can't relate to his Wagner obsession (I do enjoy Wager's music now and then though) Couchie has to be my favorite.


----------



## Vesteralen

MaestroViolinist said:


> I would have said CoAG too, but he isn't "*The member who remains neutral on the TC debates and the one who is generally civil to every other member.*"


Why fight it? People read the title of the thread and pay no attention to what the original post actually says. That's how threads get derailed. It's virtual reality.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Vesteralen said:


> Why fight it? People read the title of the thread and pay no attention to what the original post actually says. That's how threads get derailed. It's virtual reality.


Haha, yeah but_ for once_ I didn't feel like derailing a thread.


----------



## kv466

I'm gonna say anyone who was actually here before summer of 2011.


----------



## Vesteralen

kv466 said:


> I'm gonna say anyone who was actually here before summer of 2011.


Well, I guess that narrowly lets me out.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I say L'enfer and Sid James. The one I like the most is MaestroViolinist who made an effort not to mention me. :kiss:


----------



## belfastboy

ME!! lol............


----------



## Couchie

Sadly, my intense hatred for Lenfer weighs down the average and makes it impossible for her to win.

In the spirit of OP I would think Kopachris and sospiro very even and likeable people, but perhaps not prolific enough to be "most liked".

My personal favourites for a variety of reasons are Aksel, brianwalker, COAG, Crudblud, emiellucifuge, HarpsichordConcerto, Itullian, Jeremy Marchant, Philip, science, Sid James, sospiro, StlukesguildOhio, superhorn, and more recently, TrazomGangflow, to mention only currently-active members and probably miss a few.


----------



## Philip

Klavierspieler said:


> But he isn't here any more.


I see him voting on polls sometimes......


----------



## Philip

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The one I like the most is MaestroViolinist who made an effort not to mention me. :kiss:


Is she your new girlfriend? What happened to the wolf girl?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> Is she your new girlfriend? What happened to the wolf girl?


The "wolf girl" was never my "girlfriend" to begin with.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Does anyone happen to like me here? Just curious. Not gonna vote for myself since I neglect this forum most of the time.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Couchie said:


> Sadly, my intense hatred for Lenfer weighs down the average and makes it impossible for her to win.
> 
> In the spirit of OP I would think Kopachris and sospiro very even and likeable people, but perhaps not prolific enough to be "most liked".
> 
> My personal favourites for a variety of reasons are Aksel, brianwalker, COAG, Crudblud, emiellucifuge, HarpsichordConcerto, Itullian, Jeremy Marchant, Philip, science, Sid James, sospiro, StlukesguildOhio, superhorn, and more recently, TrazomGangflow, to mention only currently-active members and probably miss a few.


Interesting how you like people in alphabetical order.


----------



## samurai

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Does anyone happen to like me here? Just curious. Not gonna vote for myself since I neglect this forum most of the time.


I like you, Huilunsoittaja. I have always found your posts to be interesting and thought provoking.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Does anyone happen to like me here? Just curious. Not gonna vote for myself since I neglect this forum most of the time.


Of course we like you Huilunsoittaja!


----------



## peeyaj

I'll give it a week, and I'll tally all the nominations. Then, I'll post a poll into another board. The one who will win will get an award, "TC Most Liked Member".

So far, Lenfer and Sid James are absolutely on the list. So, keep drumming your nominations.


----------



## Kopachris

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Does anyone happen to like me here? Just curious. Not gonna vote for myself since I neglect this forum most of the time.





samurai said:


> I like you, Huilunsoittaja. I have always found your posts to be interesting and thought provoking.





MaestroViolinist said:


> Of course we like you Huilunsoittaja!


^Pretty much this. It's just that name being so hard to pronounce that's keeping you from qualifying for "most-liked."


----------



## neoshredder

No love for me?  I guess I'm a little moody at times. Sorry for that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Does anyone happen to like me here? Just curious. Not gonna vote for myself since I neglect this forum most of the time.


I like you, Huilunsoittaja. It's nice to have a Russian-composers-fanatic/flute player around.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I like Neoshredder and BurningDesire.


----------



## pjang23

+1 for Trout. One of our most even-tempered members.


----------



## Lenfer

Sonata said:


> Lenfer is a total sweetheart, and Jared is great to talk to as well.









Thank you *Sonata*! :kiss::cheers:

:tiphat:


----------



## Lenfer

It has taken me some time while but I worked this one out and I have proof...










:devil:​


----------



## BurningDesire

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like Neoshredder and BurningDesire.


I like you guys too ^^


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like you, Huilunsoittaja. It's nice to have a Russian-composers-fanatic/flute player around.


I like you too COAG, nice to have a young music fanatic here. Cuz I'm a fanatic too, I find it cute to see someone throw Ligeti at everyone, since it's more to tease than to hurt people.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Does anyone happen to like me here? Just curious. Not gonna vote for myself since I neglect this forum most of the time.


I do too. I think you're the bee's knees.


----------



## Vesteralen

Tough thread. In reality, there are a lot of people on the site that I think deserve a shout-out, whether they qualify as most-liked or not, for being mostly positive personalities ('mostly', because we all have our mad moments, don't we? )

So, I'm going to offer a few shout-outs, and rather than make a big long list, I think I'll do them one at a time so they'll get more notice.

I'd like to start with *Samurai* - 2100+ posts, 3700+ likes received, 6500+ likes given

Man, you put a lot of us to shame, brother.

Here's to you. :tiphat:


----------



## PetrB

neoshredder said:


> ComposerofAvantGarde would be my choice despite the last incident with Mozart.


Didn't know ComposerofAvantGarde ever had an incident with Mozart - though whatever it was I envy him having gotten to meet the man.


----------



## Ukko

Vesteralen said:


> Tough thread. In reality, there are a lot of people on the site that I think deserve a shout-out, whether they qualify as most-liked or not, for being mostly positive personalities ('mostly', because we all have our mad moments, don't we? )
> 
> So, I'm going to offer a few shout-outs, and rather than make a big long list, I think I'll do them one at a time so they'll get more notice.
> 
> I'd like to start with *Samurai* - 2100+ posts, 3700+ likes received, 6500+ likes given
> 
> Man, you put a lot of us to shame, brother.
> 
> Here's to you. :tiphat:


_@Samurai_ agrees with me a lot, and when he _doesn't _ agree he doesn't mention it. What's not to like?


----------



## neoshredder

PetrB said:


> Didn't know ComposerofAvantGarde ever had an incident with Mozart - though whatever it was I envy him having gotten to meet the man.


I was obviously talking all those threads about Mozart that happened recently that cause a lot of havoc here with the Mozart fans. But it's best we forget that incident.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> I was obviously talking all those threads about Mozart that happened recently that cause a lot of havoc here with the Mozart fans. But it's best we forget that incident.


I was gonna ask how you knew about the time Mozart and I "borrowed" that fortepiano ... 

But it seems you didn't know after all.


----------



## neoshredder

Yeah man Mozart was real mad at you. I remember that incident.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Yeah man Mozart was real mad at you. I remember that incident.


No that was when I took his manuscript of Idomoneo with the intention of rewriting to overture to make use of looooong cluster chords.


----------



## neoshredder

But still knocking over his pianoforte was the worst incident. He didn't take too kind with the certain comments you made about tonal music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> But still knocking over his pianoforte was the worst incident. He didn't take too kind with the certain comments you made about tonal music.


So many things happened during my one month stay with him. I can't remember it all, but yes I did knock over _his_ fortepiano, it's the _other_ fortepiano incident that we both did together to someone else's that I'm talking about. No one else actually knows about how we built that canoe until now. The leaky old thing didn't stay together for very long....

Yes knocking over his piano early on was very unfortunate, but he was a very forgiving person at the time. The canoe/fortepiano incident where we "borrowed" the instrument that was used during rehearsals for one of his operas for a bit of sailing and singing some of his very rude canons. I must remember not to tie the wood together with gut strings next time... :lol:


----------



## Vesteralen

Today, I'd like to first go outside the box a bit to give a shout-out to *itywltmt*, blogger extraordinaire. Ity's nature precludes him from often sharing in the forum, but the site has benefitted from his tireless efforts to entertain and enlighten on the "main page", and it would be a far lonelier and bleaker place without him.

:clap:

Hat's off also to *mmsbls*, another member of the over 2,000 post club (in fact, way over) who, even without a passion for the most modern of musics, can be depended on for interesting and not-too-wordy (or provocative) comments week after week.

:tiphat:


----------



## emiellucifuge

I have entered the thread.


----------



## Trout

pjang23 said:


> +1 for Trout. One of our most even-tempered members.


Thanks for the kind words, pjang.


----------



## Sonata

Lenfer said:


> Thank you *Sonata*! :kiss::cheers:
> 
> :tiphat:


Absolutely!


----------



## neoshredder

Also Sonata and Science.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sonata definitely. :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko

neoshredder said:


> Also Sonata and Science.


 I like both of these folks.

However, one of the posts close-by intimates that 'even tempered is a criterion. _@science_ does not meet my standard for even tempered; on the volatile side, I think.

As I'm sure you all know, 'even tempered' only means consistent. _@moody_ is even tempered. _I_ am even tempered.


----------



## kv466

Most of my favs are pretty much on my friends list,...Nighthawk, Air, Samurai, tdc, conor71, Jan, Vaneyes, Sospiro, The Trollmeister, Manx, St.Luke and so forth....the rest of you know who you are.


----------



## Vesteralen

kv466 said:


> Most of my favs are pretty much on my friends list,...Nighthawk, Air, Samurai, tdc, conor71, Jan, Vaneyes, Sospiro, The Trollmeister, Manx, St.Luke and so forth....the rest of you know who you are.


Oh....that terrible feeling of being excluded....The shame...The disgrace....The ignominy


----------



## jani

Ok my favorite members are COAG and neoshredder + everyone who thinks that Beethoven is the greatest composer ever.
Don't worry i love you all, even the males ( No homo).


----------



## Lenfer

jani said:


> Ok my favorite members are COAG and neoshredder + everyone who thinks that Beethoven is the greatest composer ever.
> Don't worry i love you all, even the males ( No homo *sapiens*).


----------



## clavichorder

I should quit looking at this stupid thread, it only feeds into some useless sour grape feelings.


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> I should quit looking at this stupid thread, it only feeds into some useless sour grape feelings.


Hah. If it helps, I like you _@clavi_. You need to chop more wood, but still...


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hah. If it helps, I like you _@clavi_. You need to chop more wood, but still...


Where do you find such abundant supplies of wood? I should... Thanks though, in most conceivable ways you are one of my favorite members, so I'm pleased to here something from you.

Violadude is great. I also have a special fondness for those banned troublemakers Dodecaplex and Myaskovsky2002. , There are a lot of members who I like, but don't frequently interact with as much, so I don't want to make my list seem to complete so as to leave anyone out.

One last thing, no one should forget about our once active poster, now semi active lurker, Meaghan. She's the best, truly.


----------



## Lenfer

clavichorder said:


> Where do you find such abundant supplies of wood? I should... Thanks though, in most conceivable ways you are one of my favorite members, so I'm pleased to here something from you.
> 
> Violadude is great. I also have a special fondness for those banned troublemakers Dodecaplex and Myaskovsky2002. , There are a lot of members who I like, but don't frequently interact with as much, so I don't want to make my list seem to complete so as to leave anyone out.
> 
> One last thing, no one should forget about our once active poster, now semi active lurker, Meaghan. She's the best, truly.


I will not list people but if I did you'd be on my list *Clav*. :tiphat:

As for *Hilly* that hill he lives on was once forest...


----------



## Sonata

Thanks neoshredder and CoAG!


----------



## Vesteralen

Lenfer said:


> I will not list people but if I did you'd be on my list *Clav*. :tiphat:


Probably a good position to take. Once I started doing it, I realized there are tons more and I'll never get around to all of them, so, to avoid anyone feeling left out....here's to everyone. :tiphat:


----------



## cwarchc

Everybody....


----------



## Klavierspieler

clavichorder said:


> I should quit looking at this stupid thread, it only feeds into some useless sour grape feelings.


I like you, Clavichorder. I can relate to you, and you got me into Medtner.

I'd also like to mention John Madde... err.... Kopachris.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I like Klavierspieler.


----------



## Sid James

I like anyone who gives people here respect, which is most people. I would nominate *samurai* as being like that always. The man is a good model for us all, I think.

I thank those who nominated me but I have veered off track with too many rants. I'm trying to clean up my act now. But I am participating less here now, including as it was getting kind of addictive for me, so I'm visiting here 'in between (quite a few) drinks' now, so to speak.


----------



## Conor71

I like HarpsichordConcerto the best - his posts often make me laugh


----------



## Conor71

Philip said:


> I don't know on what planet you guys are living but the most liked member here is Aramis.


Sorry but I cant hold my tongue on this one any longer - maybe its before your time on the forum Philip but Aramis once started a thread on the Community Forum which was basically an ugly rant about Asian Performers - thankfully it was deleted by the mods before the thread got going. He was definetely *not* a cool guy.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I like HarpsichordConcerto.


----------



## moody

clavichorder said:


> Where do you find such abundant supplies of wood? I should... Thanks though, in most conceivable ways you are one of my favorite members, so I'm pleased to here something from you.
> 
> Violadude is great. I also have a special fondness for those banned troublemakers Dodecaplex and Myaskovsky2002. , There are a lot of members who I like, but don't frequently interact with as much, so I don't want to make my list seem to complete so as to leave anyone out.
> 
> One last thing, no one should forget about our once active poster, now semi active lurker, Meaghan. She's the best, truly.


I also like you and remember, people who swim agaist the tide are seldom very popular !
Also it matters not, you only need six real friends in life.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I like all you old members that have stayed here (2 years+). I call you all "Veterans" and show you care about talking about music. 

And will you all like me better for my currently new Arensky avatar??


----------



## moody

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I like all you old members that have stayed here (2 years+). I call you all "Veterans" and show you care about talking about music.
> 
> And will you all like me better for my currently new Arensky avatar??


I suppose it's better than dinosaurs but as you know it's supposed to be Geezers---and yes we care very much which is why we get hot under the collar sometimes.
You can't live with something for over half a century and not care-it is a bit like being married. No it isn't it's better!


----------



## neoshredder

Well us young guns get hot under the collar when we get disrespected for our lack of experience. And that word you used was misinterpreted. I'm sure you know what our true intentions when describing someone that doesn't like Modern Music. It has nothing to do with age. I realize now it can mean multiple things and won't use it again for that reason. No age bias here. Just wish others would understand my viewpoint.


----------



## Ukko

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I like all you old members that have stayed here (2 years+). I call you all "Veterans" and show you care about talking about music.
> 
> And will you all like me better for my currently new Arensky avatar??


I care about the music, enjoy 'talking' about it with other folks who care, and care about the folks who care about the music. Life is full of cares, of one sort or another.

And your avatar does not affect my liking for you. 

[edit: I'm not sure whether 'old members' refers to us geezers, or to more-than-two-years as members. Either way works.]


----------



## jani

Hilltroll72 said:


> I care about the music, enjoy 'talking' about it with other folks who care, and care about the folks who care about the music. Life is full of cares, of one sort or another.
> 
> And your avatar does not affect my liking for you.
> 
> [edit: I'm not sure whether 'old members' refers to us geezers, or to more-than-two-years as members. Either way works.]


I liked the chick more but that's the way i think too.


----------



## moody

neoshredder said:


> Well us young guns get hot under the collar when we get disrespected for our lack of experience. And that word you used was misinterpreted. I'm sure you know what our true intentions when describing someone that doesn't like Modern Music. It has nothing to do with age. I realize now it can mean multiple things and won't use it again for that reason. No age bias here. Just wish others would understand my viewpoint.


It's finished now and please worry no more--be yourself and watch out for bad influences.


----------



## Crudblud

neoshredder said:


> Well us young guns get hot under the collar when we get disrespected for our lack of experience. And that word you used was misinterpreted. I'm sure you know what our true intentions when describing someone that doesn't like Modern Music. It has nothing to do with age. I realize now it can mean multiple things and won't use it again for that reason. No age bias here. Just wish others would understand my viewpoint.


Stay in school and say no to drugs.


----------



## neoshredder

I'm not that young btw.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hilltroll72 said:


> And your avatar does not affect my liking for you.


NOOOOHOHOHHHH! :sob:

Well, I'm keeping it for now. I might go back when I'm not as bored with the older one.


----------

